# Garden puller



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a very cool looking puller.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great picture... Looks like a 4cyl mtr cycle engine... Maybe a Yamaha?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope looks like a Suzuki GSXr motor. One of most buildable bike motors out there.


----------

